# Improving Leave It



## TBone (May 8, 2012)

Our 10 month old Vizsla has made a great deal of progress in not picking up every single thing she see’s on the streets of New York or in our home. However, she LOVES wood chips, small sticks and pretty much anything she finds on the street made of wood, you wouldn’t think there were that many sticks on the streets/parks of New York. She understands “leave it” and will leave pretty much anything EXCEPT sticks, wood chips, etc. Any advice on getting her to leave these items as well??


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

.. We had the same problem until we e-collar trained the boy. 

http://www.truthaboutshockcollars.c...rage-in-training-dogs-and-dolphins-read-this/


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Our 11 week old is also obsessed with bark and wood outside. Although I don't worry about it too much since its much better than picking up all the garbage on the streets of NYC. 

Does she chew the wood up? Or just pick it up in her mouth and carry it? If its the former, maybe try to bring along an appropriate chew toy so she hopefully can learn only to chew on items you give to her. I'm not sure what to do if you don't want her to carry the items, might be a bit more tricky to make the distinction.

What part of the city are you in?


----------



## TBone (May 8, 2012)

She chews it. I don't let her have it long enough to know if she's just going to chew or wants to carry it as well, like she does with sticks. 

UES.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

giandaliajr, 
your 11 week old baby dog has to be on leash, and your post doesn't belong here in this thread! Perhaps you can start another topic specific to an 11 week old baby dog.


TBone,
10 month old is s different story. That dog is going to learn next time and will be faster and chew/swallow wood chips by the time you reach her. Properly introducing an e-collar is a good deterrent at that age. 

Even so, in the woods our boy, especially when he runs with other dogs who's ignorant owners allow them to chew and swallow wood chips, will swallow some wood chips... which he later vomits. Some chips may lodge in his stomach at some point and that's why I think running with sticks, chewing on sticks is dangerous. 
I don't know any other more reliable way then e-collar conditioning the dog.


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

Try to interrupt her the moment you know she is eyeballing a piece of stick or wood with a firm "Ahh- Ahh!" and then "Leave It" command and distract her with something else with either another command like "Sit" or an appropriate toy (a tiny squeeky pocket one that she will see as a high reward for ignoring/leaving the wood chips/sticks alone). You can have her on a leash and when you say "Ahh-Ahh!" pop the leash up, or not, if you choose to use positive methods. 

Another training exercise can be done in your backyard or living room/kitchen/bathroom is bring in sticks and wood chips, lay them all over the ground, and while she is on leash ask her to "Heel" and when you approach a pile of wood chips/stick and you see her see it say "leave it". If she ignores it as you walk by, praise and treat her. And if she attempts to eat any say firmly "Ahh-Ahh!" and quickly turn the other direction. The goal is for her to be able to walk about and all around the 'forbidden temptation' relaxed and not caring about it...because pleasing you and being rewarded is more fun. 

This isn't a case of a dog trying to eat or play with a rattlesnake - I think the e-collar is totally unnecessary and over the top.


----------

